# The 'Hidden' Enhanced Disk Cleanup Tool in Windows Vista



## anandk (Apr 8, 2007)

Windows Vista,ofcourse, comes with the built-in disk cleanup tool that helps free up space on your hard-drive when things get crowded in your hard-drive.  

But there is also an *Enhanced version of the Disk Cleanup tool *! It basically just has more options for you to choose so you can delete some addl files. 
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/dskclp2.jpg

to access it just run it or type 

_cleanmgr /sageset:1_

and hit enter.

source.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

why do they hide these necessary things ? 

are they some kind of *Easter Egg*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 8, 2007)

Its not Easter egg and not new in Vista.
It was also in XP and I mentioned it in my "How to FREE space in Windows" tut.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

Exactly , if not an Easter Egg , then why hide it in first place


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 9, 2007)

Its not hidden. Disk Cleanup can be accessed from Startmenu as well as Drive properties. But this command extends its capabilities.


----------



## anandk (Apr 9, 2007)

i think what he is trying to ask ask is then y keep these capabilities "_hidden_"


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 10, 2007)

bcoz these settings are for power users, who want to free as much space as they can.  
So they didnt enable those files by default for normal users.


----------

